# Blue Tongues Brumating in Summer???



## Aidan Swanson (Dec 3, 2019)

please help,my two blue tongues where eating and basking and walking around their enclosure pretty much all winter and on the week before and now when summer is just starting they are hiding and i'm not seeing them out and about and they are not eating. Please help I am fairly new to blueys, had them for about almost two years now.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 3, 2019)

More information is necessary to help you.

Species of Tiliqua, your location, enclosure type (indoors/outdoors, size, setup) age of lizards, what did they do in the previous two years, how long have the been hiding and not eating?


----------



## Aidan Swanson (Dec 3, 2019)

They are eastern blueys, Im based in Melbourne, its a 90x60x60 melamine enclosure (indoors) and the setup is a small log hide, and a large hide, large water bowl, sugarcane mulch and theres a large piece of driftwood in the middle, I was told when I got them that they were about 2-3 yrs old so i'm assuming they are about 4 and half I was also told they had mated before and produced 21 babies, and they have been hiding and not eating for about almost two weeks now. Hope this is enough info!


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Dec 4, 2019)

The weather is to blame.

Been all over the place , hell , it's been snowing in the high country in the first week of summer.


----------



## Aidan Swanson (Dec 4, 2019)

Climate Change I assume...


----------

